# Horus Heresy Blood Angels



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

My Blood Angels are nearing the minimum 2 troops and HQ I need to be able to use them on the Tabletop in a painted state. For the time being (read until I get a Praetor to hack up and convert) this guy will be my HQ.










The conversion is relatively simple as it is mainly a kitbash. The legs are actually made from 3 different pairs of legs to get the right pose with the minimum of sculpting needed.










He is essentially my version of the FW Champion model suitably blinged out as a Blood Angel with Deathmask etc.










These Blood Angels are one of my first real attempts at weathering and more detailed custom basing. I intend to make a post specifically about this in the future. Essentially the idea is that they are at the Battle of Terra. Therefore the basing is meant to look as apocalyptic as possible.










I am still undecided whether he should have a banner like the Sergeants will. It is not a major concern as I will be painting the banners in one go at the end of the army to ensure that they are consistent.

Time to get back to the painting table.

- Martok


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

nice stuff and concept, i like where this is going. Wich weathering powder are you using on the legs and base?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Heresy era Blood Angles wouldn't be wearing death masks as Sang isn't dead yet, other than that great work!


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I absolutely adore the weathered, rustic style. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Lemmy1916 said:


> nice stuff and concept, i like where this is going. Wich weathering powder are you using on the legs and base?


MIG, I think the exact one is like urban ash or dust or something ill have a look when I am at my painting desk.



normtheunsavoury said:


> Heresy era Blood Angles wouldn't be wearing death masks as Sang isn't dead yet, other than that great work!


Thanks Norm. I debated this on some other forums and was genuinely confused. My original plan was to have all the Sergeants with them instead of the typical Heresy crests but could not work out if they would be wearing them because as you said Sanguinus isn't dead yet. 

Then I read Fear to Tread to get some info and the Sang Guard are all sporting Death Masks. So in this case he is an ex Sang Guard who kept the mask as a medal of sorts. The rest of the guys won't though (other than Sang Guard) and this guy will get replaced when I sort out a Praetor.



alasdair said:


> I absolutely adore the weathered, rustic style. Awesome stuff!


Thanks it was my first crack with the pigments so i am pretty chuffed it is getting positive comments.

More soon


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

This guy is finally finished. He needs his loin cloth added but I have decided to resculpt that so it will be added whenever it is complete.



















Preshading this guy was the most important step. Without that the blends would have been incredibly difficult.










A mix of red glazes and some purple washes were needed to bring the red up as well as to knock it back down in places.










The weathering is traditional sponge chipping followed by one of my first attempts at using pigments. I learnt alot weathering the base and hopefully the next Contemptor of the unit will be even better.

After inspiration from my buddy Joel over at the PaintMyBits Studio I really went to town on the base using old model parts, bricks from Secret Weapon Miniatures and all kinds of plasticard offcuts. I must say that I am pretty pleased with the final piece.

- Martok


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

Beautiful weathering


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Awesome painting man. Really dig the job on the champion despite his hands and wrists being in a kind of wrong looking stabbing motion. It looks like: DC legs and torso with SG arms, shoulder pads and helmet? The backpack looks to be the only FW aspect, which is cool to see.

The contemptor looks friggin' bad ass. Your weathering is really nice without being overboard. Looks like he's been involved in a battle for days.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

ntaw said:


> Awesome painting man. Really dig the job on the champion despite his hands and wrists being in a kind of wrong looking stabbing motion. It looks like: DC legs and torso with SG arms, shoulder pads and helmet? The backpack looks to be the only FW aspect, which is cool to see.
> 
> The contemptor looks friggin' bad ass. Your weathering is really nice without being overboard. Looks like he's been involved in a battle for days.


Spot on with the bits, although, the legs are also space marine Dev crouching legs (pelvis basically). Your right about the pose though. The plan was to essentially copy the FW Champ but at a fraction of the cost. In the end he will be a good stand in until I get hold of the Praetor model and pimp him out.

The weathering is aimed about there. Battle of Terra would be dirty work even for the sons of Sanguinius.

- Martok


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Best BA dread ever... Really great work with lots of different techniques used. Amazing stuff, looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Stunning work. It's paint jobs like that that make me love contemptors so much.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

what method are you using for the mud effect? really dig it and wanna do some on my marines


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Jacobite said:


> Best BA dread ever... Really great work with lots of different techniques used. Amazing stuff, looking forward to seeing more.


Cheers :blush:



kickboxerdog said:


> what method are you using for the mud effect? really dig it and wanna do some on my marines


Mig Pigments Industrial City Dirt or something along those lines. A few others thrown in here and there but that is the main pigment. Basically seal your model get some thinner and pigment then wash on... after i wash it i start literally throwing pigment on top of the wash to clog up as it were.

My Blood Angels now have the first half of the first Tactical Squad. A combat squad ready to fight equipped for use with the BA's Codex. If I ever have a game against someone using Betrayal rules I shall build a few spare models to fill out the Tactical Squads.










Much like the other BAs thus far I am really pushing my blends to give a distinct lighting change from front to back on these guys.


















Blended power weapons drive me crazy but I think I am getting quicker at doing them. I used a limited palette of gold to make the Sergeant stand part from the rest of the unit.










Obviously he is caked in mud and dust again. Mainly using MIG pigments Industrial City Dirt with some others here and there for variation.










The best part about weathering is things like the above. After wasting hours of my life painting some freehand I then covered up 75% of the work.
































































I shall be working on the other half of the Tactical Squad as I really want to get them done soon. 

- Martok


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

alasdair said:


> Beautiful weathering


----------



## Lemmy1916 (Jan 22, 2012)

what a juicy update! and thanks for the details on the pigment


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

This is getting me pumped for my inevitable Heresy era BA force.

You look like you used a different approach to your reds on the guy with the metal grille helmet. What colours are you using to get that red?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

a word on pigment, ive never used it or even seen it, ive got a pot of forge world fresh mud weathering powder is this the same? it quite dark


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I absolutely adore this style, keep it up


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

ntaw said:


> This is getting me pumped for my inevitable Heresy era BA force.
> 
> You look like you used a different approach to your reds on the guy with the metal grille helmet. What colours are you using to get that red?


To be honest I think this might be my worst batch of photos ever! I think its that which shows a different red. Essentially its a dark red with light progressively lighter zenithal highlights. This then gets a purple wash before a red glaze to make it pop. I then highlight up a bit more... more a blend then highlight really but right at the top plates.



kickboxerdog said:


> a word on pigment, ive never used it or even seen it, ive got a pot of forge world fresh mud weathering powder is this the same? it quite dark


I have just looked at the colour swatch on FW's site and that looks about right. Thing with pigments are if your not 100% happy get another tone and add it. This usually brings it to life.

- Martok


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im going with a scortched brown base , as i want the feeling of trench type fighting so really thick wet mud kind of thing so might be ok


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I love the models and the concept. Its very well done. Imo i think the weathering is a little too heavy but to each his own. i cant wait to see you take a crack at a vehicle


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

SwedeMarine said:


> I love the models and the concept. Its very well done. Imo i think the weathering is a little too heavy but to each his own. i cant wait to see you take a crack at a vehicle


There will be some tanks in the future... I have my eyes on a bunch of Cataphractii so they will HAVE to have a Spartan :grin:

First though I shall be getting a Contemptor Talon all finished up as well as the second half of the Tactical Squad you have seen. Already built and preshaded are 10 Assault Marines and 6 Outriders.. Might take awhile ha!

The weathering seems to be a splitting point on a number of forums. Some love it some do not. Personally I would not always go this heavy but the theme for the army is the Battle of Terra.. I cannot think of a dirtier fight being possible.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been working on my Horus Heresy Blood Angels again. This time taking a crack at the wonderful Praetor model from Forge World.








I have made a bit of a kit bash here using parts from the Death Company box, Forge Worlds command squad squad and the axe is from Sevrin Loth's command squad... Oh and the original Praetor model.








I am still undecided whether to make the off shoulder a full cloak over both shoulders using the Blood Angel symbols as fasteners.








I wanted to break up the look of the original model so I decided to remove the pteruges and replace with a loin cloth. Still work to go in this guy but I am happy with the posing. He has a sense of menace with a commanding presence. He will of course also get a banner but that will be painted separately. I'm trying to work out a way to fancy up a backpack... Not sure yet.

- Martok


----------



## Lethiathan (Nov 11, 2011)

Not too sure about the loincloth, but I like the concept.
The entire plog is looking great and being the person who loves everything weathering, I really like the style

Leth


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Those wings on the shoulder pad just don't look right for some reason. Maybe if they were on the side of the pads instead of the front... They just seem to make the model too wide for my liking.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Those wings on the shoulder pad just don't look right for some reason. Maybe if they were on the side of the pads instead of the front... They just seem to make the model too wide for my liking.


I agree with khorne's fist. I think it's a proportion issue. The model looks somewhat "squat", due to the wings widening the horizontal lines too much.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I actually don't mind the wings. I think the pose is good.

My only concern for you is that the chest eagle looks like it has been drowned in glue, or some other layer of clear shiny stuff.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

Kreuger said:


> I actually don't mind the wings. I think the pose is good.
> 
> My only concern for you is that the chest eagle looks like it has been drowned in glue, or some other layer of clear shiny stuff.


I think it is actually just a shallow cast. I have done some work to define the edges a little better but it should be fine once paint creates shadows etc.

Thanks everyone for the discussion on model composition with the wings. I shall think on this but there will be a banner on this guys back pack so that will add considerable height to the model.








I have been working really hard on this model to try and distinguish it from the original sculpt. Recently I started the GS work on the cape which has been quite the mission to get through. First time trying something like it and there were some complex lines to try to sculpt around. Needless to say this guy is taking ages..








A quick head swap for.. I think.. an Anvil Industry head. I felt a more pensive and less GW shouty style expression would fit this pose better.

After tidying up the loin cloth I started to try and build up the cape. Above you can see a peak of that work over the Praetor's shoulders.








Here was the really tricky part I was talking about. Trying to get the GS to flow around the Axes haft while lifting the length of the cape a little at the bottom to balance.. it took a couple of attempts.

Near rage quits aside I think I have picked up a few things from this. I now feel confident about trying GS work that takes a little more patience and planning.








Now for a look at the majority of the GS. Messy around the back pack but hey.. it will be covered up. I am tempted to give it another sanding but I think I would lose some of the contours needed to make the cape look more like cloth and less like wood.

-Martok


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

A note from your earlier pics, if you camera has a manual or aperture priority mode, you might want to select a higher aperture (Say start with f8) as in some fo the pics you can see some of the mini is in focus and other parts are not as you have a shallow depth of field (low f number).


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I've never seen a BA painted Contemptor and I really like it immensely. The weathering is also great.


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

LazyG said:


> A note from your earlier pics, if you camera has a manual or aperture priority mode, you might want to select a higher aperture (Say start with f8) as in some fo the pics you can see some of the mini is in focus and other parts are not as you have a shallow depth of field (low f number).


Thanks I suck at the photography so any pointers are greatly appreciated 



Loli said:


> I've never seen a BA painted Contemptor and I really like it immensely. The weathering is also great.


Thanks man I love that thing if I am honest.


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

I am no mini photography expert, i am just a bit fo a photo geek. However it is worth understanding depth fo field, and you have to when you take macro shots, which you need to for minis. 

Have a look at this http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/depth-of-field.htm - if you look at the three samples under 'Controlling depth of field'/ At f8 you ge the close head and further ones in focus. At f5.6 and f2.8 you see the background is less and less in focus. 

When youa re outside taking pics this isn;t as bad as you are focussing far away and the depth fo field (the range of distances from you that are in focus) is generally big-ish. However in macro shots like fo minis then with a low f number you will see that the are in focus is reaaaaaaly thin. In this pic:










...the gun is in focus and everything further back than that, even 5mm behind, is blurry. 

What kind of camera do you have? For a start they often have a macro mode that may help. Also if it is in auto mode then the less light, the lower f number the camera will try and choose, as lower f numbers get more light into the camera. Your later pics don;t share the same problem, so things got better. 

I am sure there are people here a thousand times better at giving guides to photographing minis, maybe one of them has written up a guide? I am not a modeller so I am not sure.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I am loving this mate! Keep it up please :grin:


----------



## Martok (Oct 31, 2012)

LazyG said:


> I am no mini photography expert, i am just a bit fo a photo geek. However it is worth understanding depth fo field, and you have to when you take macro shots, which you need to for minis.
> 
> Have a look at this http://www.cambridgeincolour.com/tutorials/depth-of-field.htm - if you look at the three samples under 'Controlling depth of field'/ At f8 you ge the close head and further ones in focus. At f5.6 and f2.8 you see the background is less and less in focus.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this. Such a great help! My camera is a Nikon D1300

I had been playing around with this sort of stuff but clearly didn't entirely "get" it. I shall have a crack this eve  Thanks again.



JAMOB said:


> I am loving this mate! Keep it up please :grin:


Sweet! I have like 2k of infantry and after that plans on a sizable motor pool before moving to another legion so I promise you there is a lot more to come. However, I have made these guys my "showcase" slow burn project so I work on them when other hobby projects are frustrating me.

- Martok


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

well done. a rarely seen HH legion. fresh (old ) take on a favorite


----------

